
Ask HN: What's the last cool gadget you bought? - alistproducer2
I was just sharing my latest gadget buy, a bluetooth receiver for my car, (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.amazon.com&#x2F;gp&#x2F;product&#x2F;B01EFPYQ2I&#x2F;ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&amp;psc=1) with some coworkers and figured I&#x27;d ask the HN community to share yours.
======
fimdomeio
PocketCHIP

